# What do you recommend me??



## avilamillar (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi, im new to planted aquariums and a few days ago i bought my first freshwater tank it is 20G (24 x 13 x 17 inches) it comes with a fluorecent lamp (one bulb) and now i have 8 guppies 3 java fern 1 Broadleaf anubias and 7 Egeria densa. i use Fluorite sustrate my filter is Aquaclear 50.

My questions are. How many fish do you recommend me to have and what?

It is a low tech tank and i dont add CO2 so what lightning is better??

28 Watts T5 Normal Output---if this i would buy 2 of them (56 total watts, 2.8 wpg)

48 watts T5 High Output------ if this i would buy only one (48 total watts, 2.4 wpg)

65 watts Powercompact-------if this i would buy only one(65 total watts, 3.25 wpg)

And what plants do you recommend me to start?? 

Thanks!!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I use one 55w Power compact from ahsupply.com for my 20g long. It's perfect. No C02 and the plants do great.


----------



## avilamillar (Dec 15, 2008)

I couldnt find a PC for freshwater aquarium. so i ordered 2 lamps, coralife aqualight T5 normal output 28 watts each a total of 56 Watts

What plants could i have with this lights?? (no CO2)

and how many fish can i have in a 20G planted aquarium (i already have 8 guppies)

thanks!!


----------



## abcemorse (May 28, 2008)

With that lighting (almost 3 wpg) you could grow just about anything, I would however recommend some form of carbon addition, probably in the form of Flourish excel since you don't want to run CO2, as well as a good dosing regimen depending on fish load. The fish selection is entirely up to you, depends if you want a community setting where you could get some cardinal tetra, platys, rummynose, angels, etc. or if you're looking for a species tank such as a couple cichlids like yellow labs or electric blue, etc. A general rule is one inch of fish per gallon, but some fish like the cichlids require a little more space to be happy. Hope that helps!!


----------



## avilamillar (Dec 15, 2008)

but what are the easiest plants to care??

i want a community aquarium. now i have 7 guppies. i lost one today  it was sucked by my filter.
do you think i can have 8 guppies and 8 tetras?

thanks!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Check out our "Plantfinder", it tells you the difficulty of each plant. The most common available plants are usually the easiest to take care of. Some that come to mind is: sag, Vals, ludwigia, rotala, anubias.


----------



## avilamillar (Dec 15, 2008)

very helpful, what do you think about these to start:

Bacopa australis
Ceratophyllym demersum
Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Hygrophila polysperma
Hygrophila sp. 'Tiger'
Lagarosiphon major
Microsorum pteropus
Microsorum pteropus 'Tropica'
Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov'
Taxiphyllum barbieri
Utricularia gibba

thanks!


----------



## avilamillar (Dec 15, 2008)

Photos!!

the day of the mounting:










time later, when the water cleared:





































Today i add some new plants and tomorrow im adding some otos and cories














































What do you thing am i going on the right way??

thanks!


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I would attach the ferns and anubias to either the driftwood or small rocks as they do better with their rhizomes above the gravel allowing their roots only to grow either in the substate or on the driftwood. With the highlight they will also have a tendency to get covered in algae.


----------



## avilamillar (Dec 15, 2008)

But how do i attach it to a rock or the driftwood??

thanks!!


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I use real small rubber bands (They make small black ones used by women for braiding their hair, I think that what they for) to attach to small lava rocks or you can use thread or thin fishing line for driftwood. Find a dark cotton thread and it isn't noticeable.


----------



## avilamillar (Dec 15, 2008)

ok im going to try thanks!


----------

